# Official Game Thread: Jazz @ Chicago 7:30 WGN / NBA LP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center>*Jazz feelin' the Chi-town blues* 








*VS*









*Season Records*
*Utah Jazz (4-2) (3-1 on road) @ Chicago Bulls (2-2) (1-1 at home)









United Center, Chicago, Illinois, Saturday November 12th, 2005
Utah Jazz @ Chicago 7:30pm WGN / NBA TV*

<b><blink>STARTING LINEUPS</blink></b>





































*Bowling Green State-6'2-McLEOD <> CSKA-6'6-GIRICEK <> CSKA-6'9-KIRILENKO <> Efes Pilsen-6'11-OKUR <> Kansas-7'2-OSTERTAG*

*VS* 





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> Wake Forest-6'8-SONGAILA <> Dominguez-7'1-CHANDLER*


<b><blink>Key Bench Players</blink></b>






























*6'3-WILLIAMS <> 6'7-HARPRING <> 6'9-HUMPHRIES <> 6'11-COLLINS*

*---*






























*6'2-GORDON <> 6'9-DENG <> 6'8-SWEETNEY <> 6'9-HARRINGTON*


*Individual Leaders:*

<table border="3" bordercolor="#000000" width="50%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*BULLS*</td><td> 
</td><td>*JAZZ*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Duhon 37,7</td><td>*MPG*</td><td>Kirilenko 40,2</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Hinrich 17.8</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Okur 20,8</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Chandler 10</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Okur 8,8</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Duhon 9,3</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Kirilenko 4,7</td></tr><tr align="center"></tr><tr align="center"><td>Duhon 2</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Kirilenko 1,5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>2x tied @ 1 (Sweetney)</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Kirilenko 3,67</td></tr></tr><tr align="center"><td>Chandler .542</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Okur .518</td></tr></tr><tr align="center"><td>Hinrich .545</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Okur .500</td></tr></tr></tbody></table>
*BDG's Tag of the Day Competition
todays tag brought to you by*
*mizenkay*







</center>


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i love it! thanks for the tagline credit.


:laugh:


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Look out for Okur. The guy is red hot this year, averaging 20 ppg and 8 reb. I'm proud to say I've been a fan of him since he was a rookie for Detroit, and it's cool to see his talents emerge. This will be one of those instances where we stick Chandler on the PF (Okur) and Sweetney on the inept center (Ostertag). Hopefully we don't get out-sized.

Can't believe the Jazz are 3-1 on the road. This will be a challenge, hope we finally put a complete game together.

Bulls - 95
Jazz - 85


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

That tagline is genious.

Tonights a must win game....well no its not, I just want to see a win.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Bulls 93
Jazz 85

Gordon 24 points / 3 assists
Okur 21 points / 11 rebounds


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls 97
Jazz 91

from mybulls: "Chicago's two wins last season gave it _the slimmest of leads_ at 38-37 in the all-time series"

oh boy...


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Is Kirk's head too small?

I'm not saying, I'm just saying.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls win but in another nail biter. Bulls do not cover the point spread.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> Is Kirk's head too small?
> 
> I'm not saying, I'm just saying.


At least he isn't sitting on an imaginary chair like Ostertag!


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Deron Williams' first game in Chicago since he left the Illini. I expect to see a vocal minority cheering everything he does tonight.


----------



## Bull_Market (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm not sure why, but both starting lineups remind me of this:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

random questions and thoughts going into tonight's game:

* will tim thomas see any burn? or is he too busy picking out wallpaper for the den of the doghouse? (though paneling could be a nice look, or wainscotting)



* will gordon stop it with the tear drop thing already and take it hard to the hole and start drawing fouls? he is aces at the FT line, and that would really help. plus the fact that the song "96 teardrops" immediately goes into my head when he does this and it's driving me totally nuts.



* will songaila show up in the form of the songaila that showed up v. the cats?



* malik allen? we signed this dude. am wondering why?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Deron Williams gets praise from Scott Skiles, Jason Kidd

Illini fans can check on Williams’ progress tonight when the Jazz (4-2) battles the Bulls at the United Center. Utah played in Toronto on Friday and won 99-84. Williams played 26 minutes and scored 15 points while handing out 6 assists.

Utah coach Jerry Sloan, one of the greatest players in Bulls history, recognized what Williams was getting into and gave him a break by opening the season with well-traveled Keith McLeod starting at point. Williams came off the bench to produce 18 points and 3 assists in his NBA debut against Dallas.

He hasn’t been spectacular, but Williams played well enough to earn some positive reviews.

“I like him. I liked him in college,” Bulls coach Scott Skiles said. “I think he has the ability and upside to be a very, very good pro point guard. He’s strong. He shoots the ball well enough. He’s quick. It seems like he’s got a nice way about him out there, the way he conducts himself and runs the team.

“There are three point guards that went high (Williams, New Orleans’ Chris Paul and Charlotte’s Raymond Felton) and they’re all good. So far all three of them have played very well.”

New Jersey point guard Jason Kidd had good things to say when Utah played the Nets this week.

“I saw him in the NCAA Tournament,” Kidd said in the Bergen Record. “He took big shots, found the open guy, played defense, played both sides of the ball. So he has the total package.

“If he is (the next Kidd), I wish him the best of luck. There’s nothing wrong with that.”

[More in URL]

:clap:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

2nd of a back-to-back road game for Utah. We should win this one.

Bulls 100
Jazz 92


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Bulls 93
Jazz 82

Big games for Gordon and Chandler.

Big game for Deron Williams in his return to the state of Illinois.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls win


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

hey bull market, in case you didn't see the little footnote at the bottom of your post, i edited out a few of the pics as they were badly throwing off the thread width. and the second one was deleted cause it was even wider, and frankly, um, we got it the first time.

i don't mean to offend you by doing this. it's just that some people still have dial-up (not me) and so many pics means the thread loads very very slowly.

thanks.

miz

ps. that drawing of the frat boys is very disturbing. ewww.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Duhon's starting tonight. 

And WGN is showing the game nationwide!!!!


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

narek said:


> Duhon's starting tonight.
> 
> And WGN is showing the game nationwide!!!!


 :banana: :banana: :banana: 

It's about freakin' time, especially after they denied us a national broadcast last Saturday.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Whoa, Marlen Garcia is a woman! I had absolutely no idea.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

ndistops said:


> :banana: :banana: :banana:
> 
> It's about freakin' time, especially after they denied us a national broadcast last Saturday.


Should be noted that we have to wait over a month until we get to watch another game nationally. Apparently, Saturday WGN games against T-Mac and Yao's Rockets, the two-time defending conference champion Pistons, and a rematch with the Wizards don't have enough "national" appeal.

I hate the NBA's TV deal. If they're going to put only five different teams on ESPN week in and week out, make it so we have some alternatives.


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

What a birthday weekend!!! Things have been great and now I finally get to see the Bulls on TV!

I'm hype for watching this game!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

To start this game thread I just want to say that my new favorite tv commercial is the new Miller Lite spot with Flava Flav from Public Enemy on the witness stand, testifying that Lite has more flavor than Bud Light.

Objection! He is not a "flavor expert"

Judge: His name is Flava Flav. I'll allow it.

Dorky lawyer and Flav, in unison: "YeeAAAHHH, BooyEEEEEE!"


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

When did Tyson Chandler get a fade-away jumper?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Du is a good 3PT shooter.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

So is Kirk. Damn Du is solid though. Ostertag with the 20' jumper.


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

Finally getting off to a much better start than usual . . . I hope Songalia can guard Okur, he's been killing people.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Du again on a 20' jumper.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Du is proving to be pretty...reliable.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Kirk another 3.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

BULLS23 said:


> Finally getting off to a much better start than usual . . . I hope Songalia can guard Okur, he's been killing people.


We should try and match Chandler up with Okur. Sweetney has the bulk to handle Ostertag, who's pretty much a non factor offensively.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

It's the Du and Kirk show...


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

Good call jbulls . . . I think TC is a better match up also for Okur, though they don't seem to be going to him all that often early. I like how we are taking care of the ball too . . .


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

That gray pinstripe suit with the pale pink shirt and cranberry tie that Sloan is sporting is pretty sharp.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Noc is gonna get wasted by AK-47.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Shut it, Darius, you fouled him.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> That gray pinstripe suit with the pale pink shirt and cranberry tie that Sloan is sporting is pretty sharp.


Was just gonna say the same.

KH with another three.


----------



## madcows_playing_point (Mar 31, 2005)

Kirk is hot from the 3 tonight!!! 
Keep it up Kirk!!!


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

As I talk, we turn the ball over 3 striaght times.

Let's see what the matchup looks like now . . .

Another Hinrich trey!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Kirk is just DRAINING it!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

DengDengDengDengDeng


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

Nice move by Deng . . .


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Kirk is now shooting 64% from three on the season.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Noc isn't going to be wasted by AK-47 if AK-47 is gunned down by injuries again. Left the floor limping.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I have a kegorator in my house filled with a local microbrew keg that I'm currently drinking with four of my buddies and the bowl is about ready to be passed my way. Also, I just got a raise.

I am in a good mood.


----------



## madcows_playing_point (Mar 31, 2005)

Ostertag still looks exactly the same as he did when he played at KU....ahhh, I fondly remember watching KU basketball with my Dad and calling him "Oysterfag" when he really screwed up.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Sweets. Slow down.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

madcows_playing_point said:


> Ostertag still looks exactly the same as he did when he played at KU....ahhh, I fondly remember watching KU basketball with my Dad and calling him "Oysterfag" when he really screwed up.


My dad and I used to call him Osternuts. Actually, we still do.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Deeeeeng


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

KH with another long two.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> I have a kegorator in my house filled with a local microbrew keg that I'm currently drinking with four of my buddies and the bowl is about ready to be passed my way. Also, I just got a raise.
> 
> I am in a good mood.


Don't Bogart


----------



## madcows_playing_point (Mar 31, 2005)

This is going to be a good game for us if both Kirk and Luol are hitting shots. Hot damn, three for the buzzer for Deng!!!


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

GREAT opening quarter!!! Kirk and Deng are hot tonight!

:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Dddddddddennnnnnnnnnnngggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

wow we shoot the lights out


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Now we need Ben to heat up. Spread the wealth. Basketball socialism.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Deng it, boy is Luol hot tonight!! Kirk too!!

Heck of a first quarter...if we keep up being a late-game team this could get out of hand.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

i'm horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'm horny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

AK-47 has jammed.


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

Damn, I hate to see good players get hurt . . . I hope AK-47 isn't hurt real bad.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Well, the Wiz set the season pace at 137. Lets go Bulls!




Gack! I want to win, but I'd hate to see AK47 going out with a serious ankle injury.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

When I was in Russia in '98 I picked up a couple of sports mags that had AK-47 as the main feature in each. Still have 'em. Pretty neat to flip through from time to time. I think he was about 16 at the time.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Now we need Ben to heat up. Spread the wealth. Basketball socialism.


Shut it, hippy.



:nah: :usa:


----------



## madcows_playing_point (Mar 31, 2005)

They just said knee injury instead of ankle?!??


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Othella the Big Fella.


----------



## madcows_playing_point (Mar 31, 2005)

How did that shot go in?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

The stars are aligned, say the Jazz announcers.

Ben with the shooter's bounce.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

that really is a sharp outfit on Sloan, but an open collar and a pinstripe suit is just plain sloppy. Button up, Jer.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

2 O fouls on Sweets? Bleeeh.


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

Pretty impressed with the defense tonight . . . Forcing some tough shots even though we aren't making them turn the ball over too much. Oh yeah, I think Deron Williams should be starting now.


----------



## madcows_playing_point (Mar 31, 2005)

Go, go, Gordon!!!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Ben, that three was from Milwaukee.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Deron Brown playing the home crowd...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Deron proving he is the best pure PG in the draft. I think he'll be better than Paul.

This could be one hell of a shooting night for the Bulls.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Whoda thunk 44-30 Bulls right now?

AK47 return "doubtful"


----------



## madcows_playing_point (Mar 31, 2005)

Way to attack the basket, guys!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Damn I love me some Deron. His shot is nice.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Jazz announcers talking shyte on Sioux City.

Othella with another jumper.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> that really is a sharp outfit on Sloan, but an open collar and a pinstripe suit is just plain sloppy. Button up, Jer.


Its like when Jerry Seinfeld persists in wearing runners with black tie 

Poor form

Jolly bad show 

Egads!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Okur is a decent player, but he's got to lose those Harry Callahan sideburns. I see him come on screen and expect to hear some funk wah-wah soundtrack music...

That Shaft is one bad Muthah...(shut yo mouth)


----------



## madcows_playing_point (Mar 31, 2005)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Okur is a decent player, but he's got to lose those Harry Callahan sideburns. I see him come on screen and expect to hear some funk wah-wah soundtrack music...
> 
> That Shaft is one bad Muthah...(shut yo mouth)


I was thinking that from a certain angle he looks like a shaggy Chris Noth.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

VincentVega said:


> Damn I love me some Deron. His shot is nice.


Damn I love me some Deron ?

:laugh:


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

is okur a free agent in summer?if not why not trade for boozer?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon with another shooter's roll. Nice shot.


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

Okur is a baller man . . . Him and Deron are going to be a nice combo for a while.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Ben with another picture-perfect floater.

I like!


----------



## madcows_playing_point (Mar 31, 2005)

Now that is how the first half should go. I hope the second half goes as well.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Its like when Jerry Seinfeld persists in wearing runners with black tie
> 
> Poor form
> 
> ...


Yer Ainglish need ter get mowr 'Merican, May-hate. Ahhh cain' unnerstan' yer axcen...Son.

Yew ain from roun hee-ahh, aaah ewe...boi?


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

not watching the game how does chandler and hinrich look it seems hinrich is being more consistent with his shot


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Okur is a decent player, but he's got to lose those Harry Callahan sideburns.


Jerry Sloan told him before the season started that he didn't want any more trouble like he had in the Fillmore district last season ...that this was his policy

Okky told him that him when he sees a gnarly red meat eating caniverous shot blocking meathead with intent to swat he'll shoot the rock ..that's his policy 

To which Jerry Sloan replied "Intent ? How did you establish that ?"

Okky countered with : "Well Coach when I see a pumped up swatter with his right arm cocked high and a hard on come flying through the lane ..I hardly figure he's collecting for the Red Cross"

Jerry Sloan ponders quizzically and muses ; " I think he's got a point"


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

greekbullsfan said:


> is okur a free agent in summer?if not why not trade for boozer?


Because Boozer isn't a right way kind of guy and no way Pax is trading for him for so, so many reasons.

Just north of Chicago, the Pacers are making the Bucks look really bad except for TJ Ford. I'm watching both games - Jazz/Bulls the more interesting game.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

nybullsfan said:


> not watching the game how does chandler and hinrich look it seems hinrich is being more consistent with his shot


Hinrich's looking awesome but the 2nd quarter was the Gordon/Othella show after the first quarter was the Du/Kirk show.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Jerry Sloan told him before the season started that he didn't want any more trouble like he had in the Fillmore district last season ...that this was his policy
> 
> Okky told him that him when he sees a gnarly red meat eating caniverous shot blocking meathead with intent to swat he'll shoot the rock ..that's his policy
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

Nice half there men . . . Let's keep the foot on the neck now. 

OT - Anyone watch Arenas have 43 on the Spurs tonight? Damn . . . .


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> :rofl:


I actually think John Vernon and Jerry Sloan could be brothers


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

BULLS23 said:


> Nice half there men . . . Let's keep the foot on the neck now.
> 
> OT - Anyone watch Arenas have 43 on the Spurs tonight? Damn . . . .


Arenas is just on one bizzare flipped out tear top start this season


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

if kirk becomes bibby with better defense would you consider that good i know i do


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Jerry Sloan told him before the season started that he didn't want any more trouble like he had in the Fillmore district last season ...that this was his policy
> 
> Okky told him that him when he sees a gnarly red meat eating caniverous shot blocking meathead with intent to swat he'll shoot the rock ..that's his policy
> 
> ...


 :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

BULLS23 said:


> OT - Anyone watch Arenas have 43 on the Spurs tonight? Damn . . . .


Watched the first half. Dude is one of the most entertaining players in the East.

Wade, as usual, put on a show tonight as well. ENTERTAINMENT.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Noc for three.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Du with the assist to Noc. KH with the strip.


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

Noc from the corner! This looks like a good game to have before the big West Coast trip.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Songaila with the assist to Du for three.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Jazz announcer just said "Sungulai".


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Its like when Jerry Seinfeld persists in wearing runners with black tie
> 
> Poor form
> 
> ...





TomBoerinkle#1 said:


> Yer Ainglish need ter get mowr 'Merican, May-hate. Ahhh cain' unnerstan' yer axcen...Son.
> 
> Yew ain from roun hee-ahh, aaah ewe...boi?


Dang fah-nerz.


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

Damn Tyson go up strong please! :curse:


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Jazz eating their way back into this one, Bulls-style. Let's go ahead and not let that happen...


----------



## madcows_playing_point (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, just wasted 5 minutes looking for a bottle opener and there was one on my computer desk, stupid....
3 for Nocioni...nice inbounds


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Noc with another three from KH.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Noc fer shhhhreeeeeeee


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

Inbounder is always the most dangerous guy. Noc from three again!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Noc fer steppin outa bounz

bleh


----------



## madcows_playing_point (Mar 31, 2005)

Go, Kirk, take it to the bucket, man.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

VincentVega said:


> Jazz announcer just said "Sungulai".


Sounds like a new Malaysian Eats that just opened across the road ...Baboo Bhat registered proprietor

Yew vewy baaaad maaaannn!!!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Greg O has to stop believing the hype from the "tan in a bottle" industry.

Orangstratag, is more like it.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Nocbacca on fire


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

Woof, not such a great 3rd quarter so far. Let's hope we get our bench guys to clean it up a bit . . .


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Greg O has to stop believing the hype from the "tan in a bottle" industry.
> 
> Orangstratag, is more like it.



i'm buying shares in that company just on the degree of area space that Osterfat has to cover


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Nocbacca on fire


heh heh heh


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

When the Bulls stand around to watch Harrington like he's MJ in Superman mode, it doesn't bode well.

Case in point...


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

Can we please rebound the freaking ball!?!?!?!?!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Okur with 21

Caaaan Yoooou Diiiig Iiiiit?


----------



## Scatocephalus (Jul 29, 2003)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Okur with 21
> 
> Caaaan Yoooou Diiiig Iiiiit?


23!


----------



## madcows_playing_point (Mar 31, 2005)

Get the thrice blasted got-damned son-of-a-motherless-goat f'in rebounds already!!!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Ben with two horrible shots in a row.


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

For God's sake . . . They have to rebound better moving forward.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

madcows_playing_point said:


> Get the thrice blasted got-damned son-of-a-motherless-goat f'in rebounds already!!!!


Now there's a slogan just begging for an imprint on a big foam finger!


----------



## madcows_playing_point (Mar 31, 2005)

Thank you, Ben!!!


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Getting outrebounded, and Okur with 11 with 3 minutes left in the 3rd quarter is unnaceptable.

:curse:


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Deng witht he selfish play, costs a foul and a miss


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Ben for three and a steal.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Ben, that was NUTS.


----------



## madcows_playing_point (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello! That was sweeeet! Go Ben


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

So when did Okur become a Hall of Fame lock????


The way he is playing against us is incredible.


Way to step it up with the D, though. GO Bulls!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Vega -- that bowl still cooking, or are you guys chillin in bean bags, munching cocoa-puffs by now?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Okur looks like Nowitzki out there.


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

Nice way to step up at the end of the quarter. Ben is sick with his . . .


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Ben earning some extra playing time tonight.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Yay Ben!


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

4th Quarter - It's our time now!


Let's close it out guys!


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Chandler with a new move - An Offensive Flop.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Deron. Damn.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

For a six-eight guy, how does Sweetney keep looking like he's seven-foot a million?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Mehmet Nowitzki.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> For a six-eight guy, how does Sweetney keep looking like he's seven-foot a million?


Heels.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Williams feeling a little bit more than he is with that one...


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

chifaninca said:


> Chandler with a new move - An Offensive Flop.


Gordon standing at the arc waiting for the ball and Tyson decides to back his way into the paint...which makes perfect sense, except that BEN is the closer!!


----------



## Scatocephalus (Jul 29, 2003)

What looked to be a blowout has turned into a game!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Vega -- that bowl still cooking, or are you guys chillin in bean bags, munching cocoa-puffs by now?


still wonderin'


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Great move, Noc. Great control.


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

Okur with 27 and 12? Wow, I didn't think that he'd be that good tonight.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Elvis still in the building. Not good.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> still wonderin'


sorry dude, missed a page or two of the thread. Bowl is now filled with opium. We gotta chill before we hit the bars.

Damn Deng nice board.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Mehmet Nowitzki is killing us. - Seriously, Skiles, can you have someone guard him.


DENG IT!


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Deng uses his 800-foot wingspan to get a ridiculous offensive board and put back. Nice.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Dang, Deng!


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

So the Bulls reverse things and play great for three quarters, then turn on the SUCK machine


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

I'm not feelin the lineup right now the way that Utah is rebounding the ball . . . Noc at the 4.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> sorry dude, missed a page or two of the thread. Bowl is now filled with opium. We gotta chill before we hit the bars.


please keep me updated. At this point in my life, I party vicariously through you.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm not happy with Milt Palacio pulling a Gordon right now, right down to his little runner in the lane there. Now he's gonna shoot FTs.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Duhon and Noc need to sit again.

Give me Gordon and Sweets


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Deng It!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Perfect time for "The Heinrich Manuever"!!!!!!!1


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Deng getting back in form, and Captain K...fearless.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

3 seconds?


BAHAHAHAHAHA!


And Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

chifaninca said:


> Perfect time for "The Heinrich Manuever"!!!!!!!1





chifaninca said:


> Deng It!!!!!!!!!!!


Amazing, you said two of my favorite lines within like 10 seconds! :biggrin: 

What a job Kirk and Deng are doing.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

5 on Kirk. Time for him to chill and step out for a no fee ATM withdrawal from his Sioux City Central Bank account.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Ncion earning his keep


----------



## madcows_playing_point (Mar 31, 2005)

OMG, did he just say that fast break was "the right way"?


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

DENG IT, what a dunk!!! Big Macs!!

:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Well, you can't say supporting the bulls isn't exciting.

Utah hanging in despite playing last night


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

madcows_playing_point said:


> OMG, did he just say that fast break was "the right way"?


Sure did. And it was :biggrin:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Whoa, Duhon's 3 from the corner was WAY too fast. There were 15 seconds left on the shotclock.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Bulls doing everything they can to choke this game away


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

Nice break boys . . . How about Luol with 20 off the bench!?! We've got to have like 40 or 50 off the bench tonight.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

The young core getting it done tonight.


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

madcows_playing_point said:


> OMG, did he just say that fast break was "the right way"?



Yes he did! And I totally marked out when he did it!!! It was so right way.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

And oh yeah, a star is born, Mehmet Okur. Maybe it's the mojo he's got from marrying that exceedingly hot woman.

Memo's offensive game is making me very jealous. Can you imagine getting that kind of scoring and rebounding from a big? Tyson might match him at rebounds but is getting outscored by 25 points or so.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> 5 on Kirk. Time for him to chill and step out for a no fee ATM withdrawal from his Sioux City Central Bank account.


Good stuff.

Our backcourt may be funky, but I love it.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Ok, Jazz down 5 with 22 seconds...really shouldn't come back, but let's hit the FTs next time, just to make sure...


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

gaahhhhhhhhh
Free throws!


Anyone wanna put money on an Okur 3 here?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Wow Noc is either great or sucks.


He still plays to outta control.



Hey EVERYONE VOTE FOR YOUR FAVORITE FORUM TAG LINE after the game.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Make your **** free throws! DAHHHH!


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

We cant (and wont) lose this one, boys!!


----------



## madcows_playing_point (Mar 31, 2005)

Please make the freethrows....
One!....
Ackk
BULLS WIN!!!!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

We got lucky to not have to deal with Boozer at all tonight, and AK47 was injured early. However, it is interesting that we didn't follow our usual pattern of a stronger second half, but we still held on.


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

Good win . . . Though they made Okur look like Shaq tonight.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Final:
Chi 103
Uta 98

Whats up with Darius?
Again no TT.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Interesting game. 

In the Bucks/Pacers game - the Bucks outscored the Pacers by 16 or 18 points in the third quarter and came back in the game. But Indiana took control again the way the Bulls have got to - Hinrich driving to the basket is a start. 

And man, TJ Ford is looking good.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Our best win of the season. Started strong, finished strong against a team playing great basketball. Much respect for the Jazz.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

narek said:


> Interesting game.
> 
> In the Bucks/Pacers game - the Bucks outscored the Pacers by 16 or 18 points in the third quarter and came back in the game. But Indiana took control again the way the Bulls have got to - Hinrich driving to the basket is a start.
> 
> And man, TJ Ford is looking good.


And the Pacers lost because they couldn't hit free throws - 8 point lead with 48 seconds left, and they kept missing free throws, and lost it. Being able to hang on to a lead is good.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

The game stories:

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...sbits,1,157823.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines:



> At the Bulls' Saturday morning shootaround, coach Scott Skiles couldn't confirm Chris Duhon would play hours later against the Jazz.
> 
> The bone bruise in Duhon's right knee seemed to limit his mobility, Skiles said.
> 
> ...


and here: http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...gamer,1,1205254.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines



> Deng, Hinrich key Bulls win
> The Sports Network
> 
> November 12, 2005, 10:18 PM CST
> ...


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

From AP Recap:

Chicago's reserves have outscored their counterparts in every game this season.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

with Boozer out Okur is having a crazy season so far , if he keeps it up he'll be an allstar for sure.

22.6 ppg and 10 rpg so far!!


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

A couple of things from tonight's game

- I'd almost feel sorry for Tim Thomas never playing if he didn't complain every second he's been here. Oh and also if he played D i might feel a little sorry.

- This is the first game we haven't trailed going into the 4th this year. Also this is the first game that hasnt been decided by 1 point or in OT. This is also our largest margin of victory this year.

-Deng has gotta be the quietest star on this team. All the pub goes to Gordon, Hinrich, Chandler, when by the end of the year, he might be the best player on the team (does have inconsistant D and shooting at this time though)

-Get used to players like Okur dominating us this year. If we can contain a teams guards, let the low posts get their points.

-If Sweetney was 30 pounds lighter and 3 inches taller, I bet he'd be starting over Chandler

That's all I got for now..


----------



## southpark (Jul 5, 2003)

u mean 30 lbs not pts.. :biggrin: 

and utah doesnt have any real guards to contain....giricek isn't a bigger threat than okur....one of the main reasons we won tonight was that ak47 went out in the 2nd quarter with an ankle injury and never returned...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

UMfan83 said:


> -If Sweetney was 30 pounds lighter and 3 inches taller, I bet he'd be starting over Chandler


The Kincks would never have traded him in the first place if this was true


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

postgame comments



*Quoting Jazz Head Coach Jerry Sloan*

On their play:
_“We just kept shooting ourselves in the foot coming down the stretch. They made all the big plays when they had to. They made all the hustle plays. When you give up as many lay-ups as we did you can't win. We're trying to do the best we can but let them penetrate too much. They just got on top of the basket all night. We couldn't get the determination to win the game but they did.”_

On the Bulls' play:
_“They have a nice team. They play hard and do a lot of things well. Their guards are very quick and spread the floor well. Also, all of them pass the ball well and that's a huge thing in this game.” _


----------



## TonyMontana_83 (Dec 4, 2004)

My first time watching my 1st and 2nd favorite teams this year (Jazz then Bulls). The Bulls will be dangerous once they learn to play hard 48 minutes. They have so much freaking talent there's no way they don't win close to or over 50 games this year.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

that is the thing, okur just needed to get into shape over the offseason to be that good, and he did. If we can get boozer and kirilenko back into the lineup.... Im just woundering which lineup is better...

williams
girieck
kirilenko
boozer
okur

or

williams
girieck
kirilenko
okur
ostertag

I know kinda off topic, but which roster do you think okur would thrive in more? The PF or C? Just getting opions from different teams.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

southpark said:


> u mean 30 lbs not pts.. :biggrin:
> 
> and utah doesnt have any real guards to contain....giricek isn't a bigger threat than okur....*one of the main reasons we won tonight was that ak47 went out in the 2nd quarter with an ankle injury and never returned...*


Not necessarily true..... we actually did better when he was in the game then after he left. Teams gameplan for a player like Kirlenko. With him out the Jazz had a whole different look to them.


----------

